# Sodehr and Miss Lil - "Wild Horses in the Snow" *Pic Overload*



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

We got about 8" of snow last night. I was going to ride Soda and Lily, but thought they might need a little blow out before I hopped on. Man am I glad I did that! They tore around the pasture for a good 20 mins straight before slowing down. Right now they're drying off so I can ride a little later. Here's the pics I got!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are great!! Still waiting for some snow....We just have a pitiful inch or two!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wonderful photos!!! I love Lillie and Soda!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I love my horses


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Aww they are soo cute!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! It's a really pretty snow, but it's been a pain to drive around. I need a truck!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, stunning. Looks like they had a ton of fun . I absolutely adore the first two pictures of your last post, where they are loping side by side to the left and their stride is identical.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like they went SNOW! YIPEE! : )


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That was totally their attitude.  They were actually on the same lead for a lot of the pics. I had a TON more, but I was trying to keep it to a minimum... I figured 30 was enough for one thread. 

I was just thinking of the pics I could've gotten with a "real" camera. I'm just using a little point and shoot.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Love it! Mine will go out tomorrow, snort once, prance twice, and bury their heads in the hay pile. Granted we only have an inch or two, but they are just NO FUN! I have to live vicariously through you... :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Apachie, they're separated now and in smaller paddocks so they don't get to run around all that much. But when I went out there yesterday morning and I saw the tracks from them running around I thought they might enjoy some time in the pasture. I was right 

I'm waiting for it warm up a little bit so I can ride... It's 7 deg F right now... Supposed to get up to 15 at some point... Ick.


----------



## ontherocks (Apr 10, 2010)

love the pics! and Iam soooooooooooo jelous of all your snow!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

If Soda goes missing don't check here. He is just beautiful!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ahh so lucky to have that snow! It's still in the high 70's here in Arizona! D:


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Awesome pictures. i LOVE the tracks in the snow *


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol: I'm worried now, Paint, you're even in MN already! :lol: 

I wish it was 70 degs still Omgpink, it's been really cold all weekend. Apparently we're going to have a much colder and more snow than usually this winter. 

Thanks Horsepoor and Horsesroqke!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh how I wish I could be there riding Soda in the snow right now :wink:. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

